# Red 11-26 cassette louder than 11-23



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

ok so i have noticed that there's a lot of talk about how loud the cassette/chain noise is on Red. I have thought that this was funny because i never really noticed a lot of noise from my cassette/chain and i have about 600 miles on it now and everything is still quite, i have a 11-23 and the 1090R chain. at the shop that i work at i have been to guy who gets to adjust all the Red equipped bikes because im the only one that has Red and the manager thinks that means i know it better, right or wrong thats the way it is. so anyway my point, i have noticed that the 11-23 cassette bikes are quite but that the 11-26 cassette bikes have more audible noise. well that would make since because the 11-26 has a bigger dome inside to resonate more noise. so people who have Red cassettes on there bike, do you have a 11-26 or 11-23 and how is your noise level?


----------



## preston (Feb 13, 2008)

I have about 500 miles on my new Red. I have the 11-26 and also the 1090R chain, and have no problem with any noise. I previously had a 9 speed Ultegra cassette, and the Red does make a slight more amount of sound, but by no means would I say that it's loud or annoying. It's very insignificant, so I'm not sure where these issues are coming from.


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

I found that my 11-26 with a 1090R was a little louder than my old Dura-Ace setup. I switched to a KMC X10SL and the noise went away. I think a lot of the noise can be attributed to currect rear derailleur cable tension.


----------

